# Fettes Problem

## dersergio

Also ich hab erfolgreich grub installiert und jetzt kommt das nächste problem .

grub bootet zu irgendeiner bash (bash-2.05b) und zeigt mir folgende fehlermeldung :

fsck.ext2 : No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/BOOT

/dev/BOOT :

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem .If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesys.

(and not swap or something else) , then the superblock is corrupt,and

you might try running e2fck with an alternate superblock :

e2fck -b 8193 <device>

* Fsck could not correct all errors , manual repair needed 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hab versucht mit e2fck -b 8193 /dev/hdb1 zu reparieren doch das nütze mir nichts , er hat immer noch den selben fehler angezeigt .

Ich versteh net warum das jetzt so ist denn ich hab die partitionen mit fdisk partitioniert .

hdb1 = boot (32mb   )

hdb2 = swap(512mb )

hdb3 = roob ( 9gb    ) 

hdb4 = fat32( 28gb  )

----------

## new_nOOb

du hast wohl vergessen de fstab datei zu editieren

da must du /dev/boot in 

/hdb1/boot

ändern

alle angaben ohne gewähr  :Smile: 

----------

## dersergio

was muss ich denn da bitte genau editieren ???

----------

## new_nOOb

bin jetzt auch mal fies .. doku lesen .. steht da sehr ausführlich .. oder mein vorheriges post 

dev/boot in  /hdb1/boot ändern

und die restlichen angaben darin natürlich nach dem bsp ändern

----------

## psyqil

Mein Rat wäre, /dev/boot in /dev/hdb1 zu ändern... :Wink:  Check doch gleich mal, ob Du /dev/root und /dev/swap auch noch ändern möchtest...

Edit: Hier stehts ganz genau!

----------

## Donnergurgler

Ich glaube eher dersergio sollte sich mit dem Aufbau der /etc/fstab

vertraut machen. Vielleicht hat er ja auch keine boot-Part. erstellt?

----------

## psyqil

Ich glaube eher, Donnergurgler sollte den ersten Post nochmal lesen, besonders den Teil, in dem steht, daß boot auf hdb1 mit fdisk erstellt wurde...

----------

## dersergio

plözlich hab ich ein read only filesys , wie kann ich es wieder writable machen ???

----------

## dersergio

ach und ich hab die ext2 und ext3 partition auf fehler mit partitionsmagic überprüft und er zeigt mir net irgendwelche fehler an !

----------

## psyqil

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Du das jetzt wirklich wissen (und machen) möchtest...zeig doch mal Deine /etc/fstab und die Meldungen, die da so "plötzlich" auftauchen...

----------

## dersergio

Hier meine fstab config :

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT		dev/boot	ext2		noauto,noatime		1 1

/dev/ROOT		dev/root	xfs		noatime			0 0

/dev/SWAP		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro		0 0

#/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto			0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ach und nochwas , wenn ich meine linux dateys mit explore2fs aufmache liegen die ganzen dateien und ordner aufeinmal auf hdb3

----------

## new_nOOb

bevor ich wieder was falsches post.. hier stehts super erklärt (auch wenn die lösung schon genannt wurde)

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap1

----------

## psyqil

Ok, jetzt haben wir zweimal den link zur Doku, der genau erklärt, was hier falsch läuft  :Wink:  Es ist vollkommen normal, daß Deine Dateien auf /dev/hdb3 liegen, das ist ja auch Deine /("root")-partition, da ist alles drauf, außer dem Kernel, der kommt ja nach /boot. Das mußt Du Deinem System aber auch sagen, und zwar in der /etc/fstab, und wie das geht, steht hier. Viel Erfolg, bis später!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dersergio

ich hab jetzt alles so gemacht wie es sein soll doch ich habe irgendwelche partitions fehler , was soll ich machen ???

----------

## Gekko

 *dersergio wrote:*   

> ich hab jetzt alles so gemacht wie es sein soll doch ich habe irgendwelche partitions fehler , was soll ich machen ???

 

Ich habe mir jetzt gerade den gesamten Thread hier durchgelesen und habe folgenden Tipp für Dich:

Druck Dir die Installationsanleitung aus, lies sie durch. Danach lies sie dir nochmal durch. Wenn Du glaubst alles verstanden zu haben lies sie nochmal.

Danach befolge die Installationsanleitung Schritt für Schritt.

Alternativ kopier dir den Inhalt von hdb1 in ein unterverzeichnis von /hdb3/root, mach mit cfdisk eine neue hdb1, formatiere sie und kopiere den inhalt von /hdb3/root wieder zurück. Vergewissere Dich aber, dass der Inhalt auch korrekt ist.

Als nächstes empfehle ich Dir Doku über den Dateibaum mit Linux / und / oder Unix reinzuziehen, und wie man sie mittels einer fstab konfiguriert.

lg, gekko

----------

## cryptosteve

 *dersergio wrote:*   

> ich hab jetzt alles so gemacht wie es sein soll doch ich habe irgendwelche partitions fehler , was soll ich machen ???

 

Sorry, aber was sollen wir damit anfangen können? irgendwelche partitions fehler ist nicht gerade die Beschreibung, die uns zur Eingrenzung Deines Problems hilft.

Ich schätze mal, Du hast die Installationsanleitung rund um /etc/fstab nicht richtig gelesen und/oder nicht richtig verstanden. Zeige bitte nochmal alle Zeilen aus /etc/fstab her (die ohne ein führendes #-Zeichen reichen aus) und poste die genauen Fehlermeldungen, die Du bekommst. Dann kann Dir auch geholfen werden.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Alternativ kopier dir den Inhalt von hdb1 in ein unterverzeichnis von /hdb3/root, mach mit cfdisk eine neue hdb1, formatiere sie und kopiere den inhalt von /hdb3/root wieder zurück. Vergewissere Dich aber, dass der Inhalt auch korrekt ist.
> 
> 

 

mal ehrlich: Wenn er mit der erstmaligen Einrichtung der /etc/fstab laut Dokumentation scheitert, dann ist obiges kein wirklich guter Tip. Die Chance, dass er sein System dadurch nochmehr schrottet (bzw. bis zur Unkenntlichkeit hinrichtet) ist IMHO exorbitant hoch ...

----------

## dersergio

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb1	            /boot   	ext2		noauto,noatime		1 1

/dev/hdb3		      /root	        xfs		noatime			0 0

/dev/hdb2      	       none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro		0 0

#/dev/fd0		      /mnt/floppy	auto		noauto			0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

----------

## himpierre

```

/dev/hdb1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 1 

/dev/hdb3 /root xfs noatime 0 0 

/dev/hdb2 none swap sw 0 0 

```

Ersetze bitte /root durch /

Einfach nur /

Also /dev/hdb3 / xfs noatime 0 0

Sonst wird /dev/hdb3 nach /root gemountet. Das willst Du wahrscheinlich nicht.  :Smile: 

Thomas

achso und ps: Das von Dir gewählte Topic "Fettes Problem" ist $beliebiges_unflätiges_Wort

----------

## dersergio

dankeschön , jetzt klappts !!!! Vielen dank für eure Hilfe

----------

